# Wish me luck!



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I've never really mentioned my job or what I do before, but I currently work for my grandfather's accounting firm. When I came to work here it was with the intention of my grandfather teaching me the business so that I could eventually take over the business, but that isn't what is going on. My grandfather fell ill right around the time I began working here, and he hasn't spent much time in the office since, nor has he been able to teach me much. Instead I am working under my aunt who is a total nut job who is running the business into the ground and driving me crazy in the mean time. :angry: Well point is... I started applying to new jobs this morning and within 15 minutes of submitting my resume via email I got a call from the President of the company and I have an interview at 8am on Wednesady! :chili: I have a really good feeling about this opportunity, I had a very good initial phone conversation with him so hopefully all goes well! Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck, Amanda, hoping that all goes well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending good wishes for all the best for you! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Best of luck, Amanda :Girl power:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Amanda, I am wishing you the best of luck for the job! Someting tells me you are going to get some good news ... that you will be offered the position!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amanda that is fabulous news! How very exciting! We are crossing our fingers and paws for you ♥.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Good Luck Amanda. I hope they hire you on the spot! You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck Amanda! We'll be crossing our fingers, toes, paws and yes, eyes for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Best of luck, Amanda!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Luck Amanda.....


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

You got it girl! You are in my prayers. My mom always told me to pray and make it yours before you go, and a little kiss from your boo probably wont hurt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck, Amanda. :chili::chili: Tyler's got his paws crossed and I've got my fingers all in a knot. Very hard typing. :HistericalSmiley: Let us know how it goes. This is so much more fun than waiting for spay/neuter info. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I did all my researh about the company and have some questions written out to ask him. Any advice about closing the interviews? Some articles I read say to just ask for the position, which is very forward, don't know that I could do that or that it's really proper. Other articles say to ask what the next step is. So confused. I have a really good feeling after my conversation with him yesterday, but I just want to be prepared and do everything in my power to seal the deal.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Amanda -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy your way.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So I had my interview this morning and I feel it went really well. He said he would of liked to offer me the position right then, but he had two more interviews today. He said he would let me know by tomorrow, so at least I won't have to wait forever. The only negatives I see are... 1) If someone is available to start immediately, as I told him I would need to give two weeks notice, but he said he respected that. 2) Is if someone is more familiar with quickbooks, but again he didn't seem to think that was a major problem. So I'm super anxious to find out what his decision is. He offered me the same pay I'm currently making, I was hoping for more, but he said that as long as everything went well that I'd receive an increase in 90 days. I think I'd accept the position if if it's the same pay right now, because I have the opportunity to grow with the company (he has already told me I have the potential to make 3X the pay as the company grows), it seems to be a better work environment, I like the field of work the company is in, it's a shorter commute, and I feel like I'd just be happier there. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Good luck, Amanda. :chili::chili: Tyler's got his paws crossed and I've got my fingers all in a knot. Very hard typing. :HistericalSmiley: Let us know how it goes. This is so much more fun than waiting for spay/neuter info. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Ha! Susan, you're too funny. :HistericalSmiley:Thank you! :chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Amanda, I am wishing you the best of luck for the job! Someting tells me you are going to get some good news ... that you will be offered the position!


I really hope that is the case! I'm so anxious to find out what he decides. I told my bf that I feel like I just went on a first date and I'm waiting to see if he calls me for a second date. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Amanda, best of luck for your interview!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Well ladies... I sent a thank you email wednesday after my interview and I got an email back yesterday saying thank you for the professional gesture of sending the thank you note and that he was impressed with my interviewing etiquette and that he believes that I would be a great addition to the organization. Then he let me know that he had narrowed it down to 2 candidates that he felt were the best qualified and he asked that I come in today! I'll be meeting his operations manager, so I'm sure it will be a lot of the same questions, but I'm sure they'll throw me some curve balls. He said he had 9am and 10am available so I took the 10am appointment so that I would be the last thought on their mind and hopefully if they interviewed the other candidate at 9am they can just offer me the job on the spot. Thanks for all of your continued support, crossed fingers and paw, and your prayers. I will be back with a job!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wishing you all the best at the interview :grouphug:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Kat! The waiting game will be over by the end of the day. I'm really confident tho.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang, I just knew when I saw this and you were the last one that had posted that it was the one saying you got the job! But you will know by the end of the day? Great. Still got fingers, toes, paws and eyes crossed for you!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Waiting opcorn:, praying rayer:, and wishing you luck!:Good luck:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck! :Waiting:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Crossing our paws Amanda!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - I just saw this. Sitting here with fingers, paws, toes and elbows crossed hoping that things go well in today's interview. So proud that you ended up in the final 2. :chili::chili: You go girl. :aktion033:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Argh! I'm going crazy here! Friday afternoon came and went and he didn't call! At first I was going crazy thinking he had hired the other lady, but then a sense of calm came over me and I realized he just hadn't made his decision. I was still confident Friday and Saturday that I still had a chance at the position but I knew he was really caught up on the fact that I wanted to give two weeks notice. I've never been this nervous or crazy over a job interview, I just see the potential to grow with the company and I really like the atmosphere and where he wants to take his company. After talking with my parents and boyfriend and realizing how much I want this job, I decided I'd skip the two weeks notice if that's what it takes for me to get the job. I sent him an email letting him know I'd find a way to work it out so that I could start sooner if that was the only thing standing between me and the job. He responded confirming that no decision had been made because something had come up and he said he'd like to talk today if I had a minute. I called him earlier this morning before coming into work (he had told me he'd be in early all this week) but he did not pick up so I left a message so here I am, going crazy! I told my BF to pickup a bottle of champagne cause I'd need it either way. lol.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Amanda, I bet you had a really long, drawn out weekend! I sure wish he had called you on Friday! Still wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet you are on the edge of your seat waiting to hear back.....my nerves would be raw by now lol. Hopefully the job will be yours in no time! Enjoy the bubbly  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - I kept meaning to write back, "SO???" over the weekend but kept getting sidetracked. Now I see that there's no decision yet. Been there, had this happen to me. Try to be calm (easier said than done). I keep noticing with friends who work freelance that they freak out because someone hires them and then doesn't get back to them for days or until the next week, or is very interested in them and then no word for a really long time. I think that we tend to see things with a narrow telescope of our world and how it's impacting us when if we really opened up and looked at the other person's job, they might be juggling 30 things at once and we may not be top priority. Especially in these days of people doing 3 other people's jobs. :blink: Don't know if this helps at all but this came out of observing so many others. 
I can't believe that they wouldn't let someone have two weeks for notice. Really. :angry:Would they want that done to them if someone was leaving their company? Still got our fingers and paws crossed and hoping for some good news. I'll split the champagne with you. :HistericalSmiley::drinkup:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Robin, Bridget and Susan! Sorry I'm like overloading here on my job search but I don't really want to talk to friends, like in person friends, not that you guys aren't friends. lol. But I really don't want to talk to them cause if it doesn't happen then I feel like a major loser and I don't want it to some how get back to my aunt that I'm looking for another job. 

But I think I just had a sign...A lady who had interviewed with my aunt a couple months back just called asking if we had any openings and was talking to my aunt. Maybe she's my replacement? 

I know the guy is super busy, which is why he needs someone ASAP, so I'm sure he hasn't had a second to think about me but the job is all I can think about. It's not that he doesn't want to allow me 2 weeks but I just dont think he has the time and I would hate to loose the chance over that, kinda sucks.

I'm trying to keep my hands busy so I don't call him this second. I think I'll try him again around 3 or 4. I don't want to be too pushy but I want to find out already! The sooner he tells me the better for him anyways!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda, I hope that I am wrong & it may not be what you want to hear, but is it possible this guy is playing you a bit? He wants you to come at his beacon & call but he isn't willing to tell you straight away if the job is yours? Not sure I would want to work for someone like that. Call it fair as he is doing the hiring, but I don't really like that attitude. 
Sorry, if this seems negative---just my opinion. I hope IF you really want the job & it is good for you, that you will get it. Just don't jump from the "frying pan into the fire."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in for an up-date Amanda???


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh Sandi! Thanks for thinking about me. I started thinking about what you had said and it could be a possibility that he is playing me, but I'm still hoping that isn't the case. One of my best friends got a call saying she was hired four days after they said they'd call her right back, so I'm still hopeful. I just don't see what he would get out of stringing me along? Maybe I'm just being blinded by the possibility of getting out of here? All the other leads and interviews I've had just haven't gotten me this excited, so I'm still hopeful. My boyfriend was asking if I wanted to work for someone who was so irresposible that he couldn't even call me back. It is kinda irresponsible, but he told me he was over whelmed with work which is why he should just hire me so I can help him out! I don't know how I should proceed at this point...Several articles I read said that employers sometimes play games to see who really wants it and who will persure the position. Does that mean I should keep calling him? Or maybe email him?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amanda, he could be playing you...but it's a toss up. I'd send a thank you letter (for the interview) via email and see where that goes.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My own two cents, if he is so busy, he doesn't have time to play games. Being on the other end, as a hiring manager, I can't imagine going to all that trouble, who has that kind of time? But, we aren't all alike and people do weird thing (maybe I am the weird one!). I'd send him an email now and follow up with a phone call this afternoon if I hadn't heard from him. But that's just me. 10 people will give you 10 different suggestion. Listen to them all, then do what YOU feel like is best. Good luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My thought is that perhaps he has offered the job to someone else & is waiting for a final answer from them. I know this happens in academic circles! They hold one out to dry while the other makes up their minds. I hope that isn't the case here. Don't let me rain on your parade. I really do hope you find something that meets your needs! Wishing you only the best!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ladies and Puppies.... I have a new job!!:chili::chili::chili:
Laura, I was doing exactly as you suggested and talking to a few people and decided I'd call him just this last time and move on. He picked up the call right away and appologized that he had been so busy and had some hesistation about when I'd be able to start because he really needs someone for the beginning of the month. We agreed that I'd finish out my week here and start Monday. I'm going to go in Friday for a couple of hours just to get a run down of everything. I'm ubber excited. Thank you all for your prayers, and thoughts and concerns. Now I just got to go break the news to my boss/aunt... :blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::celebrate - firewor*Congratulations! *


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::drinkup::rochard::Happy_Dance: :sHa_banana::cheer::good post - perfect
YAHOO, AMANDA!!!​I opened the thread and was holding my breath. That is so terrific. I really do think that people are so busy that they don't have time to play games. So happy for you. Good luck telling your boss. Hey they had their chance!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

BellaEnzo said:


> Ladies and Puppies.... I have a new job!!:chili::chili::chili:
> Laura, I was doing exactly as you suggested and talking to a few people and decided I'd call him just this last time and move on. He picked up the call right away and appologized that he had been so busy and had some hesistation about when I'd be able to start because he really needs someone for the beginning of the month. We agreed that I'd finish out my week here and start Monday. I'm going to go in Friday for a couple of hours just to get a run down of everything. I'm ubber excited. Thank you all for your prayers, and thoughts and concerns. Now I just got to go break the news to my boss/aunt... :blush:


First of all, *'Ladies and Puppies'* hahahahahaha.snort.hahahahahaha :HistericalSmiley:

:aktion033::aktion033:Congratulations Amanda. :aktion033::aktion033: That is wonderful! :aktion033::aktion033: I am so happy for you. :aktion033::aktion033:

(Funny, while you were making that call, a headhunter was calling me asking for 20 mins of my time to talk about an opening he was trying to fill! Could that be an omen too???)

Ohh, now you have to go tell your boss/aunt...how's that going to go over? Yikes, wishing you more good luck there too!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YES!!! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you Sylvia, Robin, and Susan (you're too cute) I'm super excited to start!


As for you Mrs. Laura, you will get that job! I knew it was an omen yesterday when this woman called that had previously interviewed her with my aunt, she said she was still looking for a job and really wanted an opportunity. The lady is coming in tomorrow to start training and my aunt was actually really cool about it, which was REALLY suprising. It's a crappy time of the year but she says she wouldn't keep me from a good opportunity.

Ahh, so much to finish up here first! Have to go work! Thanks again ladies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is good to be wrong sometimes!
So happy your desire is achieved. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> Thank you Sylvia, Robin, and Susan (you're too cute) I'm super excited to start!
> 
> 
> As for you Mrs. Laura, you will get that job! *I knew it was an omen yesterday when this woman called that had previously interviewed her with my aunt, she said she was still looking for a job and really wanted an opportunity. The lady is coming in tomorrow to start training* and my aunt was actually really cool about it, which was REALLY suprising. It's a crappy time of the year but she says she wouldn't keep me from a good opportunity.
> ...


Talk about WIN/WIN!! Now I think that maybe this is a pay it forward moment. Your Karma with the new job will flow onto other SM members...like Laura and I can think of a few other ladies so deserving. rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:aktion033: Auntie Amanda has a new job!!!!!!! :aktion033:​ 

:cheer:Yeahhhh!!!! :cheer:



We are SO VERY happy for you!!!​


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> (Funny, while you were making that call, a headhunter was calling me asking for 20 mins of my time to talk about an opening he was trying to fill! Could that be an omen too???)


Good luck Laura!!


----------

